# 成年后的样子



## changyujie (Mar 12, 2006)

adult. it's have a little fat.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Your birds are beautiful. You must be proud of them. I would be very proud if I had some as beautiful as yours.
daryl


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

How beautiful they are!

Cynthia


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Gosh........I want one of those too!! Very pretty birds.


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2006)

nice birds m8


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Greetings*

Welcome to pigeon talk. You have some lovely show birds. What kind are they?


----------

